# Edge blur filter



## zenobs (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,

While using chroma key filter, the edges of the talent appears jagged. See

http://picpaste.com/jOz9H0td.png


Played with similarity and smoothness under chroma-key filter, it simply chip out the talent if in excess, keyspill does not do a thing to remove the jagged edges.

There is no edge blur filter.

Any color key filter is INcomplete without edge blur (that is how the workflow goes in any NLEs, a. chroma key, b. edgeblur, c. keyspill, d. color correction, e. color grading as far as I know of). So EDGE BLUR filter is an inevitable feature, worth developer's priority in OBS. Thanks!

PS: Edge blur filter is called "Chroma blur in Sony Vegas Pro", "Feather mask" in Final Cut Pro and "Blur amount" under Adobe Premiere. In KDEnlive, feather value under Rotoscoping filter does edge blurring.


----------

